# Disappointing Reports



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

WOW! Never saw so many dismal reports this far into September before. I read somewhere on these forums back in August some speculation that, because of the strange weather, the Salmon run may be one BIG push all of a sudden late this year. I prefer to believe this because it makes sense to me. I'm sure it won't be long before someone starts saying the sky is falling. I am also sure that someone else will get on here and say " I've been killing them since August! " Of course they won't say WHERE they've been killing them.:lol: I think there will be one major push this year and I sure hope I'm there for it. What are YOUR thoughts?


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

All I can tell you right now is that it hasn't happened yet. We went 5/14 Wed/Thur.:sad:

D


----------



## walleyeshark (Jan 12, 2009)

That push better happen before next weekend.


----------



## cmueller302 (Jan 30, 2007)

Be shocked to see a big push this late especially with the two big rains we had, the north winds, and the cool temps should have happened. Looks like this might be the extent of our runs for the next few years.


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

Yup. Fishing sucks every one stay home and get ready for deer hunting. Lol


Sent from my S5


----------



## caffeineforall (Jul 6, 2011)

funny. talked to a buddy who lives in frankfort and said the betsie is loaded...

9Lives


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Fish are there, just not stacked in the insane numbers like last year :lol:

I've seen lots of years that are slowish and still get a few just by moving around a little.
I always like the beginning of October best anyway..there's salmon to be had and steelhead showing up.


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

There are fish to be had for sure


----------



## caffeineforall (Jul 6, 2011)

thats what i like to see

9Lives


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

There here , just not in huge numbers.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

I fished the huge push a few weeks back. As many fish as I saw they have to be there. I'm not gonna say what part but trust me the fish are there. Now I'm not gonna say the fish are willing to bite, that's another story. My best advice is to have a bunch of different colors and different sizes of skein. Gotta cover alot of water and be prepared to switch tactics often. Good luck gents

Burgundy


----------



## Howie Ketchdem (Sep 16, 2012)

It really is slow. I didn't believe it my self. I have nothing to hide I live 300 miles from rivers up there and won't be back for a year. Its slow period. There will be a push for sure still I'm guessing first week oct. Will be jackpot. Wish I could have waited till then to go.


----------



## Julez81 (Feb 6, 2009)

I joined Steelton to scout the Mo today. From Croton we drifted 14 miles. We saw 2 salmon all day, no porpoising salmon, and maybe had one on. We did not meet anyone who even had a salmon on. Granted it is usually a later run there as I understand it but wow.


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

Howie Ketchdem said:


> It really is slow. I didn't believe it my self. I have nothing to hide I live 300 miles from rivers up there and won't be back for a year. Its slow period. There will be a push for sure still I'm guessing first week oct. Will be jackpot. Wish I could have waited till then to go.


This is what I believe also. I hope we are right.


----------



## steeler (Mar 11, 2010)

Dream all you want folks. My guide buddy who frequents the PM and Manistee told me they caught very few fish in both rivers over the past week. And definitely no run in the Mo. The folks fishing PM and Manistee lakes are also not having much luck.


----------



## tom01mxz800 (Aug 2, 2006)

Pouring up here again. We did good today but its no where near the usual run. Didnt see to many people either. Crazy year.


----------



## nichola8 (Oct 7, 2013)

I can vouch for the mo being a dead spot this far


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

I always remember the MO being late, picking between bow hunting or hitting it for salmon.

As for other rivers, I am finding fishable numbers in streams that never get stocked, all natural reproduction...I move to a river that relies on salmon stocking it is dead.

I have also heard theories about the lakes staying so cold this year screwin with the fish...not sure if anyone can remember salmon fishing after the hard winter in 78 or whenever it was...a few years before I was born. but if anyone can remember how the salmon run was the year after that could be similar this year...just spitballin here.

definetly seeing less salmon, not sure why. I have only caught about 10 this year on five trips.


----------



## nichola8 (Oct 7, 2013)

Caught on September 18th and fishing blowing up the river non stop at maple island area the 17th last year.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## The Jimmer (Jan 30, 2011)

cmueller302 said:


> Be shocked to see a big push this late especially with the two big rains we had, the north winds, and the cool temps should have happened. Looks like this might be the extent of our runs for the next few years.


A lot of fish were caught in the big lakes full of premature eggs this year. Those boats didn't catch all the salmon and the others aren't going to hold their eggs and seed until next year. The main runs are 
late but will happen.


----------

